# Proper way to kiss in public???



## hank74 (Apr 5, 2011)

Me and my wife were making love / having sex / fooling around etc...etc...etc... last night and at one point while we were kissing (with tongues) she asked me, "How would you kiss me in public with others around"?

This is the second time in the past 10 days she asked me this while we were kissing.

I demonstrated a kiss on the lips and she said, "no, a long kiss"

So I gave her another tongue kiss but less of a wild-sensual kiss that we were doing while making love.

I said, like this?? She said you can kiss me without moving your tongue "in and out" (or something like that she said - or atleast that was the way I interpreted it)

She then said something like you can move your tongue around or in circles as well.

This is what I believe we do for the most part anyways but maybe I was unaware???????

Anyways, can any of you help me undersatand where she is gonig with this and give me advice?

Thank you all as you all have great and wonderful advice!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So between her thighs is out...?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> So between her thighs is out...?


that sounds like a good plan if you can get isolated enough? 

but...
without kissing you, i would have no idea what it would be she is talking about...
and THAT IS out.

but i do kiss my S.O. the same out in public, im not afraid of a little PDA with her at all. i feel very lucky and proud to have her and i dont mind others knowing it.


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like she is trying to say politely that you're not a stellar kisser =/ Either that or she is hinting she wants you to be more assertive with your kisses in public (I'm so not a PDA person like that, don't like making out in front of other people lol, but I'm me). Maybe she has some kind of sex in public fantasy or something? Trying to keep things fresh in the bedroom? I don't know. You'd have to ask her just what she meant by that and to be blunt


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd say that she's just trying to tell you what she wants, which is a lot better than the alternative of expecting you to read her mind. Or maybe she wants to be a little bit more of an exhibitionist.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Having brought it up not once, but twice, is a call to action.

You'd damn well better slip your hand around the back of her neck without warning, pull her into you and kiss her for at least a five count, slowly moving your tongue like a pendulum from the bottom to the top of her mouth, next time your out in public. Do it where people will see you do it. Then pull away, look her in the eye and say:

"That's how."

Then don't utter another word.

Or ... maybe don't do anything and wait and see if she brings it up again?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm also going with the "She wants you to saddle up in public, dude!"... She's not just asking you for the sake of asking. Do you kiss her in public? And how do you do it? A peck on the cheek, or a deeper one?

In any case, I'd say "It depends"... Just like all relationship stuff. The kiss you might give her at Christmas dinner with the family and kids around might be quite different than the one you give her at New Years. At least, that's been my thought...

Deejo's advice, especially with the hand on the back of the neck, is good. I like my fingers in her hair as well. And using your tongue just on her lips (instead of tonsil hockey) is a good starting point. Tongues dancing, not wrestling. And his "Just Do It" advice is great!

C


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Having brought it up not once, but twice, is a call to action.
> 
> You'd damn well better slip your hand around the back of her neck without warning, pull her into you and kiss her for at least a five count, slowly moving your tongue like a pendulum from the bottom to the top of her mouth, next time your out in public. Do it where people will see you do it. Then pull away, look her in the eye and say:
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
One of these days we will get a like button until then there is your answer.

Also might I add god I wish I had your problems


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> that sounds like a good plan if you can get isolated enough?
> 
> but...
> without kissing you, i would have no idea what it would be she is talking about...
> ...


That is very sweet, and I love that you kiss me in public. <3


----------



## hank74 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice!
You are all so helpful.

As a sidebar to this topic:

I am in my thirites and I honestly don't see (or maybe haven't paid too much attention) but I really dont see too many people actually french kissing in public ???

I want to do what my wife wants (if this is even what she is asking for ???)

but anyways, do you french kiss in public?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 16, 2010)

Ha, you need to go to some college campuses..... and then there is the Auzzie(Australian) kiss, pretty much the same as a French kiss, but just "down under"....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Correct method is one arm around her waist, lean forward bending her back. Lightly brush her lips with yours until her lips part ever so slightly. Then with your other arm gently pull her hair while stepping in to her putting your leg between hers. As her head tips back explore the inside of her mouth with your tongue, gently playing with her tongue. Breathe in her scent. Pull her closer and back at the same time pushing your thigh against her vulva.


----------

